# Easton EC90 X



## Ophidian (Aug 25, 2006)

I test rode a bike with the EC90 X fork and when I hit the front brake the fork legs would virbrate. So bad that it effects the tire contact on the ground when braking. I'm think he brakes not set up right. Opinions?


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*no, it's the fork...*

i've got one, the fork chatter is AWFUL under hard braking. I also thought it was my brakes, then maybe a loose headset (it's got a sketchy expander collar that compresses the upper HS in lieu of a plug/starfanglenut). nope. on the flipside, it soaks up bumps very well, and it's got fork eyelets for fenders, which most of the carbon cross forks don't.

they retail for around $450 i think, and most any LBS can order them direct from Bell-Easton Sports.


----------



## Bikbldr (Mar 31, 2005)

I think brake set up has some significant bearing on carbon fork chatter. I went thru this on my Alpha Q cross fork a while back. With a good amount of toe-in the chatter/vibration went away. And believe me, prior to adjusting the toe-in I thought that the fork was going to tear off from underneath me. I little change in the toe-in made a big difference.

I have not run the Easton fork, so take my experience for what it is worth.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

I've been using the ec90-x fork for the last few years and it chatters violently when the pads are new, and when they're not toed in enough (just like all cross forks that I've owned!). I sand and toe the hell out of the pads on my Paul brakes and my front brake works great. Seems like they work best after they get dirty too.


----------

